# Electrician competitions



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The site doesn't give a lot of info but if they gave a prize for last place, I'd do ok......


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

micromind said:


> The site doesn't give a lot of info but if they gave a prize for last place, I'd do ok......


You suck... I'd totally kick your ass for last place and everyone knows it!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Milbank_Marissa said:


> Have you guys heard of this competition? What are your thoughts on events and contests like these?
> 
> https://www.idealnationals.com/content/idealnationals/en.html


I gotta be _honest_, I see a lotta young bucks 1/2 the age of those posting _here_ Marissa

But if there's any future _'Yelling at apprentices' _and/or _'B*tching about Home Inspectors_' competitive categories, perhaps we could help out....

~C:jester:S~


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm of 2 minds. On one hand I suspect this is good training and likely an 
opportunity to meet people and advance a guys opportunities. On the 
other hand, waste bothers me more than it does most people, and a 
lot of new materials are going to get installed, ripped out, and thrown 
away. 
P&L

Edit: Let's see how fast they can strip the wire before they're done so 
it can be efficiently recycled.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

To add to Steve's post, I too see this as a young man's game.

All the more power to them.


----------

